# Food Safety News - 11/20/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 20, 2021)

*Tester and DeLauro keep pressure on USDA to suspend Brazilian beef exports*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 20, 2021 12:06 am
Two powerful Democrats, one from the House and the other from the Senate, want to suspend Brazil beef exports to the USA and are willing to make it happen with legislation. And while it seems long ago, USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) last targeted on-site equivalence verification audit of Brazil from Jan. 13 through... Continue Reading


*Brazilian authorities uncover group selling horse meat to restaurants*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 20, 2021 12:03 am
Authorities have arrested six people after finding horse meat being sold for use in burgers in a state of southern Brazil. They were arrested in Caxias do Sul as part of an operation led by the Public Prosecutor’s Office of Rio Grande do Sul. Operation Hipo began two months ago after authorities received a complaint... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: Starbucks – offer hepatitis A vaccinations to all present and future employees and I will agree to consult with you for $1.00 and conflict Marler Clark from being on the opposite side of the courtroom – forever!*
By Bill Marler on Nov 19, 2021 07:34 pm
Last night the Camden County New Jersey Health Department reported that it had been notified by a health care provider that a food handler employed at a Starbucks at 1490 Blackwood Clementon Road in Gloucester Township tested positive for hepatitis A and worked through the infectious period. On Wednesday, Nov. 17, the Department of Health was... Continue Reading


*Positive test result for Salmonella prompts sesame seed recall in Canada*
By News Desk on Nov 19, 2021 07:15 pm
Greenline Distributors — Kelly’s Nutrition Centre is recalling “Organic Sesame Seeds” from the marketplace because of possible Salmonella contamination. The company reports that the recalled products were sold in the provinces of Saskatchewan and Ontario, according to a notice posted by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency. This recall was triggered by test results, but the... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: Mr. Bill goes to Washington again, and again, and again*
By Bill Marler on Nov 19, 2021 01:52 pm
Opinion In 2011 I wrote: Last week the USDA Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announced a recall of ground turkey products due to “possible” Salmonella contamination. According to the press release, “Cargill Meat Solutions Corporation, a Springdale, Ark. establishment, is recalling approximately 36 million pounds of ground turkey products that may be contaminated with... Continue Reading


----------

